# Model show



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

How do i go about finding out when and where there is a model contest in my area?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Have you any Hobby Shops nearby?

Where are you located?

I have some links you could check out as far as car model contests and shows are concerned.

Spotlight Hobbies board:
http://wwwboard.spotlighthobbies.com/index.pl?#1205407

Model Cars magazine:
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?act=idx

Automotive Forums Model section:
http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=927

Scale Auto Forums:
http://cs.scaleautomag.com/scacs/forums/

These are probably the major ones and asking the question at one of these places should yield great responses for you.
Good Luck.
Chris


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

I live just north of Fort Worth Texas. I didn't think about asking the hobby shop i will definitely do that.


----------



## Jim Longan (Jan 10, 2005)

You can also check any Model Car Magazines and for that matter, you can even check the car magazines (Hot Rod Mag., and others). If you have Drive Magazine (found at Auto Parts Stores) check the Car Show Calendar!:wave:


----------

